# 2 foot green arrow at big als vaughan 1000$



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

* is this a good price, expensive?.. just curious, im no expert when it comes to asian arrows*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you really want to spend a 1000$ on a half grown big pale greenish silver arowana? For the same you could buy a 4 or 5 of the most beautiful high end cichla species! All solid deep gold and green and red with solid black spots and golden pearls.


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh I saw that it has a certificate that comes with it. But I've seen super reds that size around $1000. So I'd rather go for some cichlas. Try dragon king and talk to tommy. They have nice peacocks there.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

not worth it

with a $1000, you can get two juvil RTG (Red Tail Gold) or a juvil Super Red and you will still have left over to buy some peacock bass


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Do you really want to spend a 1000$ on a half grown big pale greenish silver arowana? For the same you could buy a 4 or 5 of the most beautiful high end cichla species! All solid deep gold and green and red with solid black spots and golden pearls.


I 110% agree with you lol, i was just curious. I lovee cichla!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> not worth it
> 
> with a $1000, you can get two juvil RTG (Red Tail Gold) or a juvil Super Red and you will still have left over to buy some peacock bass


my personal opinion, i dont care too much about colour on an arrow. i mean obviously a super red looks incredible, but im still happy with a green arrow, they still have that unique body shape that i like so much, not to mention the price difference. im actually paying lucky's a visit today to look for a juvie green, or jardini arow (my decision will rely on how much money i have on me lol), im not sure if any other LFS is open family day.

anybody want me to look out for a specific fish for them when i go to lucky's today?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> anybody want me to look out for a specific fish for them when i go to lucky's today?


Lucky don't have green, but they should have a couple of jardini

and

Good luck of finding a parking spot!


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

ChuckRum said:


> * is this a good price, expensive?.. just curious, im no expert when it comes to asian arrows*


I know which fish you're talking about as I live near there...I've seen that same fish for that price since December 2010. The tank is way too small! 

They need a freshwater tank the size of the shark saltwater tank to comfortably house fish that size.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

For this price you could get a good quality 6-8 inch Super Read which, IMO, is a far superior arowana. Definitely overpriced!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Lucky don't have green, but they should have a couple of jardini
> 
> and
> 
> Good luck of finding a parking spot!


LOL, i ended up parking with half my car on a snowbank.

i checked dragon yesterday. today i checked luckys', gold darden, dragon king, aqua pets, and even franks. No one had green arrows , almost every store had the same size jardinis for the same price of 60 bucks. Gold ocean ( the one in richmond hill, i cant remember if its ocean or garden lol) was closed so im not picking up my arrow until i check there.


----------

